# Do you get xmas bonuses?



## Joe (Dec 7, 2012)

Exactly the title. As Christmas approaches does your service do anything for the employees? Gift cards, cash, or anything else? I checked the mail today and was pleasantly surprised to receive a little something. Ive only been with my present company a month or so. So...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yea. The bonus is holiday pay since you are more than likely going to be spending your christmas at work <_<


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 7, 2012)

Yes sir! Just got an awesome bonus check from my department! Came in just in time for my Christmas shopping


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 7, 2012)

we get a poke in the eye.  

apparently, it's a violation of ethical rules to give employees anything.  or hold a bbq in the spring.  or do anything other than say thank you for all the hard work we do.

we do get time and a half (well, sorta double time and a half) for working during certain holidays.   

but no, no christmas bonus (or any types of bonuses ever).


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 7, 2012)

We get time and a half for any Ot shift . Double time for Christmas and new years (plus 8 hours stat pay)
the last couple years we haven't gotten anything. Before that was a coffee mug and a license plate holder.


----------



## 46Young (Dec 7, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Yea. The bonus is holiday pay since you are more than likely going to be spending your christmas at work <_<



Lol

We get a bonus every other pay period. It's called FLSA pay. My record is an additional $2100 gross on a check. Last check had $1400 or so of FLSA. Fair considering our work week is 56 hours. Have to get that back somehow.


----------



## Clare (Dec 7, 2012)

Christmas, Boxing and New Years Day plus the Day after New Years are all paid at double pay plus a day in lieu.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2012)

Holiday pay and on major holidays the supervisors of the company cook us all lunch/dinner. It's actually really good. 

They will also leave snacks in the deployment area for us. 

Last year the general manager sent out an email of a video making fun of all the supervisors.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 8, 2012)

Every day I have a retirement breakfast, lunch and dinner.....


----------



## Jambi (Dec 11, 2012)

Got a $1000 "longevity" bonus that we get each year in December before Christmas, but don't call it a Christmas bonus because that would be insensitive...:rofl:

Minus taxes and 401k, so it's more like $500, but it's still pretty awesome.  :beerchug:

Oh, and they catered an all-day banquet serving classic American, Creole, Italian, Asian, and Latin food.


----------



## Joe (Dec 12, 2012)

Thats pretty cool that places are still doing this. Ive had some friends amazed when i told them/asked. Goes a long way in keeping morale up


----------



## rescue1 (Dec 12, 2012)

We get end of year bonuses after our yearly performance review. Bonuses range from around $400 to $1600. Plus holidays are time and a half.
Also food on holidays is paid for by the department.


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 12, 2012)

My service is a volly so we get no bonus.  My non EMS job the one that pays the bills i think we get a bonus.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 12, 2012)

20 dollar chipotle gift certificate to all student sports medicine staff. I appreciate the goodwill gesture and I like chipotle. 

Considering I am a student I am happy to make a decent wage period, anything else is gravy.


----------



## Jambi (Dec 12, 2012)

Tigger said:


> 20 dollar chipotle gift certificate to all student sports medicine staff. I appreciate the goodwill gesture and I like chipotle.
> 
> Considering I am a student I am happy to make a decent wage period, anything else is gravy.



[YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/7FTWZyoYo48[/YOUTUBE]

http://youtu.be/7FTWZyoYo48

Whatever, this won't embed and I just don't care.  I'll care more in the AM


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Dec 12, 2012)

All we get is a ration of crap if we don't volunteer to work on Christmas.  

But I'm an OT :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: and love getting the holiday pay...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 12, 2012)

Holiday pay is your regular shift + 8 hours.

I got  100$ bonus as well. Had to work turkey day bay have Christmas and New Years off


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 12, 2012)

We get double time for working Christmas or New Year's Day (vs 1.5x for other holidays) plus either a lieu day or if you're having your stats paid out another 12 hours at straight pay. 

Other than that we all got a card from the Chief. (Actually personally signed which is mildly impressive with 400+ staff.) The crews always arrange pot lucks at our stations. At mine we also do a gift exchange and the tree is going up tomorrow.


----------



## emsdude89 (Dec 17, 2012)

Where I work, we get time and a half on "company" holidays. We don't get any kind of monetary bonus. Last year we got little EMS "trauma packs", cheap-o things. This year we got to chose between a hat and a stocking cap. You could have both, but I'll be if you didn't have to payroll deduct one of them. :huh:


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 17, 2012)

I gave every single one of my 53 employees a bonus this year.

They worked hard and it is because of their efforts and dedication that I am able to have profit to redistribute back to them.

$1000 cash and $50 gift card to Darden Chain Restaurants (Olive Garden, Red Lobster, Bahama Breeze)...

They were happy!


----------



## abckidsmom (Dec 17, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> I gave every single one of my 53 employees a bonus this year.
> 
> They worked hard and it is because of their efforts and dedication that I am able to have profit to redistribute back to them.
> 
> ...



Where do I sign up?


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 17, 2012)

You have too many obligations at home to come work for me in Afghanistan.


----------



## bryanpearl (Dec 17, 2012)

akflightmedic said:


> You have too many obligations at home to come work for me in Afghanistan.



I don't have any! Haha do you hire EMT's?


----------



## WickedGood (Dec 17, 2012)

My volly servjce gives paid staff and vols a big catered dinner and a little something like tshirts, hats, vests with the squad logo.


----------



## JMorin95 (Dec 17, 2012)

My volunteer service gave everyone a $25 gift card and we put on a potluck dinner.


----------



## Jon (Dec 17, 2012)

Ha.

At the volunteer gig, the company gives extra incentive points and feeds the crews. As for the school - well, we are off for a month. That's enough of a bonus!

At the 911 job, holiday pay
At the IFT job, holiday pay. Except they just issued a new holiday policy. I really can't make heads or tails of it. Gonna corner the HR rep this week and ask what it's about. Bonuses? Ha. Although they do give us a frozen turkey... If employees don't take it, they donate them to the local food bank for a pat on the back to corporate.


----------

